# Kayak fishing near Perdido Bay area



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey All!

Been paddling around the general area of Perdido Bay for fun and decided to try my hand at kayak fishing in the area.

I was wondering what type of fish I might be able to shoot for in that area and where I might be able to find them. This would be my first time fishing from a kayak so I will probably need to buy some things which is ok. 

Any help would be appreciated. Just don't want to throw the line in aimlessly.


Thank you!

I've included a link to the map of the general area I paddle around in. I can definitely go further but this is my go to for a relaxing day.
https://www.google.com/maps/@30.425731,-87.3961796,14z?hl=en


----------



## Drum_Bum (Sep 20, 2016)

I live over by Perdido myself and frequent Johnsons beach/big lagoon in many places. You will see a pretty good Trout bite as well as a decent redfish bite. The majority of fish I have caught this year have been in 4-6ft of water on the edges of the grass flats. I prefer to throw soft plastics and hard lures myself, just keeps me more proactively fishing instead of anchoring up and soaking bait. 

Again personal preference, but I use 1/8oz jigs, and then a variety of Matrix shad. I also go with unpainted jig heads, but that's just me. Just get out and throw some lures, you'll be surprised how many trout you can catch there. Good Luck and tight lines!


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Book an inshore trip with Nick at Navarre Kayak Fishing -- he'll set you up right.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have not had good success fishing Perdido Bay around the Hwy 98 bridge area during the summer months.
I would either go north or south 

When the water cools down it will get better.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Contact Captain Wes Rozier, he knows Perdido Bay like the back of his hand.

www.captwesrozier.com/


----------



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

So I went out today. Water was smooth as glass. 

Caught a few catfish. Most too small to keep. Will try and launch closer to big lagoon area next time. 

Had fun though. Definitely worth the workout. Found a few things I need for next time too. 

Thanks all!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

